# Where can you find blindfolded reconstructions



## pranavAR (Dec 22, 2022)

Ive been wanting to see his tommy cherrys 12.97 single but cant find it


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 22, 2022)

There is a link at the bottom of the description of his WR video


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 29, 2022)

pranavAR said:


> Ive been wanting to see his tommy cherrys 12.97 single but cant find it



Here is Tommy's solve reconstruction

https://alg.cubing.net/?title=Tommy..._last_R
//_Total_Execution:_7.56_(9.92_STPS)

Do you want any other BLD solve reconstructions? There are a ton of them on SS. You can find in Example solve category.

Happy BLDing!


----------

